# 25 psi waterproof rating?



## oliveryochest (Oct 22, 2009)

crazyface said:


> i was looking at these north face pants and it says that they have a 25 psi rating. what does that mean?
> The North Face Monte Cargo Print Pant - Men's from Backcountry.com





> According to government standards, the water-force a material must withstand in order to be deemed 100% waterproof is 25 PSI. You can zip up a Marmot Essence Jacket, whose PreCip Plus material has a rating of 45 PSI, sit in the rain (7 PSI) and stay dry as a bone. Step in front of a fire hose for an hour and if you can stay on your feet, you'll get wet. Simple.



Source: Waterproof Breathable Explained | Backcountry.com from Backcountry.com


----------

